# Free Training: Disaster Preparedness For Hospitals And Healthcare Organizations Within The Community



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Disaster Preparedness For Hospitals And Healthcare Organizations Within The Community Infrastructure*
This is a free training program for those involved in protecting healthcare facilities of any size withing their respective communities.

I have 50 seats available. Please pass this on to anyone it applies to. (Police, Fire, EMS, Emergency Mangers, Hospital Security & Hospital Staff)

You will need a FEMA SID to attend - get one here: Register for your FEMA SID

The dates are *Monday November 23 to Tuesday November 24*
Classes will run from *8:00 a.m. to 4 p.m.*

Tuition is *free *on a first-come, first-serve basis for those who are qualified to attend.

*Sign up is here: Disaster Preparedness for Hospitals and Healthcare Organizations Within the Community Infrastructure - Burlington - January 2015*

Full class description: TEEX.org
Disaster Preparedness For Hospitals And Healthcare Organizations Within The Community Infrastructure

TEEX.org

Description






Learn how hospitals and healthcare organizations are vulnerable to a disaster. Participants will be introduced to the various natural, technological, and civil hazards to which hospitals and healthcare organizations may be vulnerable and the potential impacts of those hazards.

Federal guidelines and legislation that serve to aid in the preparedness for, and response to, incidents involving these hazards are discussed, as are current emergency management standards for the hospital community. Participants review response and recovery issues that should be addressed by medical facilities and organizations in preparation for a large-scale incident, including identification of critical resources necessary for response and recovery.

*Prerequisite*
There are no prerequisites for this course.
*Requirements*
*FEMA Student ID Requirement*
Prior to course delivery, the hosting jurisdiction for the class shall inform all participants of the FEMA requirement to establish a FEMA Student Identification Number (SID). This can be accomplished by registering at FEMA's website. Participants will be asked to provide their SID when they arrive and complete the registration process for the course.

*Recommended*

Participants are encouraged to take the online courses IS 100, IS 700.A, and IS 800 at http://training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp before attending this course.

*Topics*

Fundamentals of preparedness
Preparing the recovery
Preparing the response
What are we preparing for?
Assessing your preparedness
*Audience*

Hospital and healthcare industry managers
Department heads, directors, assistant directors, and senior medical staff
Personnel responsible for, or contributing to, emergency preparedness planning
Regulatory personnel
Public health or health department personnel
Mental health managers and personnel
Nursing home managers
Local emergency management directors/managers
Emergency services managers/administrators

*Government Programs, Certifications And Accreditations*

For DHS/FEMA Funded Courses, please contact (800) 723-3811
GSA contract number: GS-07F-0357V. GSA customers, to register please contact contact [email protected] or call (800) 723-3811
*Education Credits*

1.50 CEUs
15.25 hours - Emergency Nurses Association (ENA)
*Contact Information*

OSHA Training Institute Education Center
Phone: (800) 723-3811 | Tollfree: (800) 723-3811 or (800) SAFE-811
Email: [email protected]
*Other Information*

This continuing nursing education activity was approved by the Emergency Nurses Association, an accredited approver of continuing nursing education by the American Nurses Credentialing Center's Commission on Accreditation.
Registration for each class will be processed by the host city.

Sign up here: Disaster Preparedness for Hospitals and Healthcare Organizations Within the Community Infrastructure - Burlington - January 2015


----------

